# 212 users never made a post



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Isn't it amazing that there are 212 registered users here who have never made a single post?


----------



## cmasta (Apr 7, 2003)

and they log in frequently? or never at all??:hit:


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

we need to spank them... j/k :tongue2:


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Haha, nice choice of words 

No, I don't think I've ever seen any of them logged in at any time.


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

well, I dont think spanking would be in the context of what we do here but I can bring it up on our next staff meeting....wait...we have staff meetings ??? nevermind....


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

I usually clean out the people who have not responded to their activation e-mail after 90 days. Most I figure have fake e-mail accounts or what not. But most forums it seems that they have a large number of users who are lurkers.


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

well, I think they can lurk without signing up for the account as well....


----------



## Boa Constrictor (Oct 5, 2002)

That is funny


----------

